# Girl Meets World MBTI types



## sojinyura (Jun 21, 2015)

Well, it doesn't exist so I guess someone had to create it...

*Riley*: _ENFJ _|| I have soooooo much to say about this so if anyone disagrees or wants me to explain I'll gladly do so.

*Maya*: _xSFP _|| As of right now I can't really tell if the Fi is dom or aux. At first I thought she was an ESFP, but that's what I thought about Shawn as well in the beginning and then it became clear he was an ISFP. The same thing is happening to Maya in my eyes, plus her whole 'hope is for suckers' trope is something I could relate to a lot as a tertiary Ni user. 

*Lucas*: _xxFJ (?)_ || He's so one dimensional, it's hard to tell. It's like you know all of these things about his character solely because those traits are mentioned, but not exactly shown in his characterization. I used to think ESFJ, but I don't particularly see Si/Ne while him becoming aggressive when his friends are being hurt is pretty weak Se-ish. However, I really have no particular preferences for him. 

*Farkle*: _INTJ (?)_|| He has gotten much Ti-er along the way, I must say... but there's no doubt he has Ni and he's not an ISTP. It's funny because in mannerisms he behaves like an INTJ, but internally and when it comes to his approach to life he can be such a Ti dom. I'm sticking with INTJ for now. Maybe some Te aux can fight me on how alike he is to them so I can stop seeing some of his actions as exclusively Ti/Fe-ish. (The more receipts I look for the more Fe I see, I must say).

*Zay*: I mean, we don't really know much about him. Sadly, most of the time, he's there for comedic relief. I could say ESFP, but he could very well be some sort of Fe user anyway. I really haven't thought about this one, mostly because I haven't had any 'ah! that function!' moments like I have with other characters.

*Smackle*: _IxTJ_ || I find her to be much more Te-er than Farkle is. I haven't really considered whether she has dom Ni or dom Si. I could say INTJ because of who she is overall, but I can't think of anything super obvious for Ni. 

*Josh*: _ExTP (?)_ || There's really not much to base this on but he reminds me a lot of many aux Ti users I know in the way he behaves. It's not only because he's so effortlessly cool, can easily charm people and cares about others while not doing it in a typical dom Fe way. Well, maybe that is why. 

*Katy*: _ENFP _|| Seems to not have much figured out and that doesn't worry her much, very dreamy and idealistic except for that which she has learned in the past was not worth hoping for (hence the Si) and very outspoken about her opinions while still quite reserved about how she feels until someone gets her to open up. Like Maya, she has sacrificed her feelings for others by repressing them so someone else wouldn't suffer, and both have done it in a very Fi-ish way. 

The kids are too young to be typed. Everyone else that matters appeared in BMW and there's a whole different thread for that _*here*_.

I would love to hear everyone else's opinions!


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

My daughters watch the show (its cute because bmw was like right in my generation and now my kids watch the next generation).

I must confess ahead I have not observed the characters of this show heavy so my insight is just from more passer by then indepth.

Riley
Is kind of kookie I almost think she seems just like a young Ne/Si which stacking order hard for me to tell. But she seems more Ne/Si axis then Se/Ni. Because she is so young I cannot tell if she is Esfj or Enfp tho.

Farkle.
I see him as Ne and inferior Fe. I would have guessed Intp. But I guess Intj as fall back

Maya
I got an SP vibe for sure.
I honestly cannot see her character indepth enough to recognize whether she is Fi or Ti. Guess I will trust your viewership and instincts here.

Lucas
Seems very isfj to me. Just surface wise. He is like the nice guy who is kind of a cookie cutter cute boy cliche of every middle school storyline.

Smackle 
Intj


----------



## sojinyura (Jun 21, 2015)

I rewatched GMW recently and I'm watching the new episodes and I don't know why but I'm starting to see both so much Ni and Fe in Farkle. I could easily include ISTP and INFJ as options now, who was in a Ti-Ni or Ni-Ti loop in the beginning and is now starting to develop or display more Fe. He can read situations and people so well and he also seems very aware of everyone else's feelings, trying to interfere and solve the conflicts that arise along the seasons and bring everyone together again. I think INTJ is what they were going for, but it doesn't translate as that function wise anymore. I just can't see the Fi anywhere anymore. 

I would go for INTP because it sounds less bizarre than ISTP but I struggle to see any Ne-Si at all in him, and as an ISTP I'm much more like him than like most stereotypical ISTP characters. My Fe is a lot like his in many situations, but it could also be aux Fe anyway. So yeah, I'm keeping this possibility open too.

It's INTJ, ISTP or INFJ now, and the Fi has just stopped looking likely.


----------



## Kdiosa (Jun 2, 2016)

here are my guesses:

Riley: ESFJ/ENFP 

Maya: ESFP/ISFP but I'll say more E

Lucas: ESFJ/ISFJ but I think he's more E 

Farkle: INTJ / ENTJ

Zay: ESTP

Smackle: INTJ 

Josh: ENTP


----------



## rafinha_ (Jun 13, 2021)

sojinyura said:


> Well, it doesn't exist so I guess someone had to create it...
> 
> *Riley*: _ENFJ _|| I have soooooo much to say about this so if anyone disagrees or wants me to explain I'll gladly do so.
> 
> ...


----------



## rafinha_ (Jun 13, 2021)

na minha opinião
hum​


sojinyura said:


> Well, it doesn't exist so I guess someone had to create it...
> 
> *Riley*: _ENFJ _|| I have soooooo much to say about this so if anyone disagrees or wants me to explain I'll gladly do so.
> 
> ...


----------

